# Askari Einsteiger Gutschein



## Zanderblues (17. Januar 2016)

Moin Leute!
Beim Surfen bin ich auf das hier gestoßenhttp://www.angelsport.de/service/angel-einsteiger-gutschein/. Hat das schon jemand gemacht? Sollte man vielleicht irgendwas unlesbar machen bevor man es per Email hinschickt?

Grüße David


----------



## Justin123 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Askari Einsteiger Gutschein*

Hi, ich hab das damals gemacht. Ob ich was geschwärzt habe glaube ich nicht, ist ja auch egal deine Daten haben die so oder so wenn du was bestellst. 
Hab den Gutschein innerhalb kürzester Zeit bekommen.


----------



## Andal (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Askari Einsteiger Gutschein*

Der Gutschein für den Einstieg in den Ärger über gewisse Versandhändler!?


----------



## SveMa (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Askari Einsteiger Gutschein*



Andal schrieb:


> Der Gutschein für den Einstieg in den Ärger über gewisse Versandhändler!?



So sieht es leider aus !

Ich habe es damals aus gewagt, den Gutschein wie Justin123 in kürzester Zeit bekommen, ohne was zu schwärzen.

Dann habe ich mir den Gutschein aus das Brandungsset anrechnen lassen ... was soll ich sagen - Eineinhalb Jahre und 7 Beanstandungen später, immer die Rolle defekt, beliefert mich Askari nicht mehr !

Für mich nur ein Fängerangebot !!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Askari Einsteiger Gutschein*

Mich wundern irgendwie die doch recht vielen schlechten Erfahrungen. Ich selbst bestelle öfter da. Nach spätestens 3 Tagen hatte ich immer alles und bis auf 1x war nie was defekt. Selbst die defekte Rute habe ich zurück geschickt und hatte wenige Tage später Ersatz....ohne Probleme.


----------



## BeaT2T (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Askari Einsteiger Gutschein*



D1985 schrieb:


> Mich wundern irgendwie die doch recht vielen schlechten Erfahrungen. Ich selbst bestelle öfter da. Nach spätestens 3 Tagen hatte ich immer alles .



Jap Stimme ich dir vollkommen zu.


----------



## Perückenmacher (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Askari Einsteiger Gutschein*

Ich habe den Gutschein benutzt um günstig an einen Karpfenstuhl zu kommen. Hab bislang aber auch nicht mehr dort bestellt. Hatte bislang mit der einen Bestellung auch keiner Probleme. Ich denke wenn man etwas bestellt, dass nicht so leicht kaputt gehen kann, ist der Gutschein schon ok.


----------



## pendejo (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Askari Einsteiger Gutschein*

Ich hatte den Gutschein auch letztes Jahr beantragt. Diesen habe ich erst nach 3 Monaten erhalten, nachdem ich zwei Mal nachfragen durfte.

Die darauf folgende Bestellung mit einem Wert von über 100 Euro und allerlei Kleinscheiss (Posen, Bleie, Einhängebissanzeiger, Schlaghölzer, etc. pp.) dagegen war einwandfrei.

Stand jetzt würde ich da nochmal bestellen, auch wenn ich soviel schlechtes über den Laden und die Qualität von dessen Eigenmarken lese.


----------



## Justin123 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Askari Einsteiger Gutschein*

Bei mir war auch alles gut bis auf den Waggler von dieser Hausmarke von denen, ,,Khoga''. Da flog nach dem 3ten mal auswerfen das Oberteil weg. Nun gut, wer billig kauft, kauft oft 2 mal#c. Der Rest war okay, genauso wie die Lieferzeit.


----------



## Raubwels (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Askari Einsteiger Gutschein*

Hi,
ich habe auch nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, ich bestelle auch manchmal Online weil die dort immer wieder Aktionen haben, wo sich das Online-Bestellen lohnt, auch wenn man einen Fachmarkt (so wie ich) in der Nähe hat.
Das man immer wieder viel schlechtes hört liegt vielleicht auch darin das die Menschen ehr etwas schreiben wenn sie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben. Das kennt doch bestimmt jeder von sich selbst. Ich schreibe ja auch schneller über negertive Erfahrungen als über Positive, wobei ich mir schon angewöhnt habe auch bei Onlinekäufen den Shop oder die Produkte zu bewerten, wenn ich die gut finde, mir hilft es ja auch wenn andere was gutes über ein Produkt schreiben, solange es Sinn macht und nicht nur einfach 5 Sterne und ein OK dahinter.

MFG
Raubwels


----------



## Angler9999 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Askari Einsteiger Gutschein*

Hmm Warum 15 € verschenken. 
Gutschein nehmen, was kaufen... zb die Sedona im Angebot und freuen, das ne 55€ für 20€ zu haben war. 

Alle weiteren Entscheidungen fallen dann sowieso nach Preisvergleich. 
und Mindestbestellpreis der dort bei 20 Tacken liegt.

PS: Meine Stradic haben die recht schnell geliefert.


----------



## Ramsay1985 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Askari Einsteiger Gutschein*

Im Laden sowie online nur schlechte Erfahrung gemacht, vor Ort sind die regale oft leer und die Beratung ist unter aller sau 

Fazit bei einem super Angebot von namhaften Herstellern kaufe ich dort aber sonst auch nicht.

Einstiger ins angeln kann ich nur von diesem laden Abraten


----------



## Ramsay1985 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Askari Einsteiger Gutschein*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Hmm Warum 15 € verschenken.
> Gutschein nehmen, was kaufen... zb die Sedona im Angebot und freuen, das ne 55€ für 20€ zu haben war.
> 
> Alle weiteren Entscheidungen fallen dann sowieso nach Preisvergleich.
> und Mindestbestellpreis der dort bei 20 Tacken liegt.



So würde ich das auch machen


----------



## Mind (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Askari Einsteiger Gutschein*

Also ich kann von Askari nur abraten, 3 Bestellungen im letzten Jahr 2 Mal Probleme. 2 Mal war die Lieferzeit bei 5 Tagen. 
Beim letzte mal war der Hammer. Am 29.11 Bestellt und dann 5 Tage auf die Lieferung gewartet. Eine der Hochpreisigen Ruten war defekt. Erstmal hatmich der Support vergeblich zum Hermes shop gescickt. Die Nemen kein Speergut an. Nichtmal eine Entschuldigung am Telefon... 
Dann haben die und Hermes es für 10 Tage nicht geschaft das Packet abzuholen.
Dann musste ich fast einen Monat auf die Bearbeitung meiner Retour warten und dann haben die Helden es auch noch geschafft mir den Falschen Betrag zurück zu überweisen!

Ich hab noch nie einen so unfreundlichen und unfähigen Kundenservice gehabt...


----------



## vonda1909 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Askari Einsteiger Gutschein*

hallo wie hoch ist denn dieser gutschein?
und ist er nur online einzulösen?

mfg
vonda1909


----------



## Raubwels (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Askari Einsteiger Gutschein*

Hi,
der Gutschein beträgt 15€
http://www.angelsport.de/service/angel-einsteiger-gutschein/

War für mich leider zu spät das ich meinen Schein schon ewig habe.

MFG
Raubwels


----------



## MaxiDelme (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Askari Einsteiger Gutschein*

Bis jetzt habe ich 2 mal online was bestellt (andere Händler) und jedes mal war was nicht in Ordnung. Da gehe ich lieber zu meinem Händler vor Ort.


----------



## Nüsser (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Askari Einsteiger Gutschein*

@Raubwels:
 Hast schon recht, es wird generell schneller gemeckert als gelobt. Aber das gilt doch für alle Versender gleichermaßen, deshalb gehe ich für mich schon davon aus, dass derjenige, der mehr negative Kritiken bekommt, auch tendenziell mehr verkehrt macht. Dass das nicht bedeutet, dass bei jedem einzelnen Auftrag etwas schief läuft, ist auch klar.

Ich persönlich finde aber auch den Hang zu Lockangeboten nicht sehr seriös und vertrauenerweckend.


----------



## Angelbazi (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Askari Einsteiger Gutschein*

Bei Askari habe ich einen Thermoanzug, Kleinteile und Boxen bestellt. Alles super gelaufen, ging schnell und Ware in Ordnung... Meine Ruten kaufe ich aber lieber wo anders...


----------



## Ramsay1985 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Askari Einsteiger Gutschein*

Also ich bestelle sehr viel Online

 Bei allen großen, Gerlinger, Stollenwerk, Hiki, Angelplatz.... und wie sie alle heißen.
 Und nirgen hatte ich bis jetzt probleme was Liefertermin, Reklamationen oder was auch immer... nur bei einen O-Shop hatte ich immer wieder Probleme sei es Mit dem O-Service(tel) oder im Shop vor Ort...

 Service wir da ganz ganz kleingeschrieben 


 So mehr will ich hier nicht mehr zu schreiben


----------

